# 1949 color flow



## kermit (Mar 31, 2015)

Found this ladies color flow and I'm new to the balloon tire bicycle. This appears to be complete right down to the tires according to the owner. The seat is not correct. It is in old primer and I'm in hopes it will come off easily...My problem is I don't know what a fair price is .... anyone?? Thanks Dave


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 31, 2015)

$150-200


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 31, 2015)

Is this the one that has been on craigslist in Florida?  I know he was asking $225 & he told me his bottom dollar is $200.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 31, 2015)

*Color Flow*

I have four of these Color Flows. The one you have pictured looks like it will need extensive restoration. That bike is worth maximum $200.00 IMO.
Also, it's hard to tell from your picture, but it looks more like a '52 or '53. Below is a picture of my '51 that I fully restored. The 1951 and earlier had the two
vertical sets od truss rods like mine pictured. After '51, they had one long set of truss rods and a smaller one horizontally attached to it. Also, after '51 they didn't have the J.C.Higgins
chrome name plates on the rear rack. Once restored, these are very classy looking bikes.
Good luck with whatever decision you make................Wayne


----------



## Kreep (Apr 2, 2015)

This is the one in Florida. As mentioned, The seat is incorrect as are the grips.It has been for sale foooooorrrreeevvvvveeeerrr. Make an offer,If it was me selling it-I would be tired of having to keep posting on craigslist...
-Kreep-


----------



## Kreep (Apr 2, 2015)

This is the one in Florida. As mentioned, The seat is incorrect as are the grips.It has been for sale foooooorrrreeevvvvveeeerrr. Make an offer,If it was me selling it-I would be tired of having to keep posting on craigslist...
-Kreep-


----------



## rocketman (Apr 2, 2015)

That's a talented restoration. Displays nice..................


----------



## kermit (Apr 2, 2015)

Well I made an offer and he took it.. I'm now an owner of a J C Higgins.. My first balloon tire..I was inspired by Wayne's beautiful green machine.... Now the fun begins  Dave


----------



## kermit (Apr 2, 2015)

Wrong Seat and missing the family jewels..


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 2, 2015)

kermit said:


> missing the family jewels..


----------



## Fltwd57 (Apr 2, 2015)

kermit said:


> missing the family jewels..




They're not missing.. She never had them!  You have a 1950 Color Flow with "exhaust rings"... No need to worry about the family jewels


----------



## Boris (Apr 2, 2015)

Glad you got it! I'm assuming some models never had a batwing headlight.


----------



## kermit (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks...


----------



## kermit (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for the info on the exhaust... and no holes on front fender...Dave


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 5, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing the bike Dave.  Hope you can bring it to the bicycle show & swap in Dunedin Fl on May 2


----------



## kermit (Apr 5, 2015)

Just put it on my schedule...Thanks Dave


----------



## kermit (Apr 17, 2015)

Well, after two week I gotten THIS far....

 So far so good....Just havin fun... Dave


----------

